# CUBA | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA l Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p | E/C*




> *Oportunidades para la Inversión Extranjera en Cuba*
> 
> Posted on marzo 16, 2016 by Cuba y Negocios
> Cubaynegocioshoteles
> ...



http://cubaynegocios.com/cartera-oportunidades-la-inversion-extranjera-cuba


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>


avances:



el palmesano said:


> en esa foto se ve una retroexcavadora en el terreno de la esquina
> 
> 
> Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Residencial Gran Hotel | 7p | Pro*










































































Havana, Cuba by Daniel Kliza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Packard | Restauración | E/C*

Architects CR ARCHITECTURE MICHEL REGEMBAL
Contractor BOUYGUES BATIMENT
Owner TECNOTEX
Category Hotel





































http://www.metalyapi.com/projects/packard-hotel



Mariscalito said:


>





Centro Habana_MIN 330_26 by Luci, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29459569863/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HAVANA

SOME VIDEOS OF RESTORATIONS*

IN SPANISH:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Manzana de Gómez | 7p | E/C*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


IMG_1262 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


IMG_1267 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


and:

how it use to look inside:



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana


restorations:

LA HABANA | Teatro Martí | Renovación | finished



Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





el palmesano said:


> Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

So many great projects.

I hope all this, make more bautiful to this nice country

kay:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

awesome! keep posting!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeez, what is Havana thinking! All those modernist rooftop additions to classical buildings are horrible! :cripes:

Havana needs to retain its colonial-era charme. It is a unique metropolis with an atmosphere that isn't matched by any other place in Latin America, let alone the Caribbeans. It shouldn't alter, demolish and uglify its historical heritage. Better keep the modernist stuff outside the classical center and old town areas! And La Habana Vieja is a UNESCO World Heritage for a reason.

Other than that, I'm of course happy that Cuba finally opens up and develops. But it really shouldn't happen at the cost of losing its face.


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

erbse said:


> Jeez, what is Havana thinking! All those modernist rooftop additions to classical buildings are horrible! :cripes:
> 
> Havana needs to retain its colonial-era charme. It is a unique metropolis with an atmosphere that isn't matched by any other place in Latin America, let alone the Caribbeans. It shouldn't alter, demolish and uglify its historical heritage. Better keep the modernist stuff outside the classical center and old town areas! And La Habana Vieja is a UNESCO World Heritage for a reason.
> 
> Other than that, I'm of course happy that Cuba finally opens up and develops. But it really shouldn't happen at the cost of losing its face.


Most of these rooftop additions can't be seen from street level. Besides that, Havana is like an open air museum. It's nice to have some modern buildings for contrast with the older buildings. It might sounds strange but a nice old building looks even better with a modern glass box next to it, at least in my opinion.


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates el palmesano, also in the Cuban section. Good work!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

erbse said:


> Jeez, what is Havana thinking! All those modernist rooftop additions to classical buildings are horrible! :cripes:
> 
> Havana needs to retain its colonial-era charme. It is a unique metropolis with an atmosphere that isn't matched by any other place in Latin America, let alone the Caribbeans. It shouldn't alter, demolish and uglify its historical heritage. Better keep the modernist stuff outside the classical center and old town areas! And La Habana Vieja is a UNESCO World Heritage for a reason.


well, I think that those additions are great. Two of the buildings I posted are only a facade nowadays, so, they will not add any floor, is just that they preserve the facade and build a new building. Only one projects has an extra floor, but very well integrated, that is Manzana de Gomez



erbse said:


> Other than that, I'm of course happy that Cuba finally opens up and develops. But it really shouldn't happen at the cost of losing its face.


don't you worry about it, they have restored a lot of buildings to it's original state, but with other buildings, it don't have sense


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

here you have a thread about restorations:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600313&page=10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

stofzuiger said:


> Thanks for all the updates el palmesano, also in the Cuban section. Good work!



thanks!! is a plasure!


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

A truly diamond in the rough. I hope these new "add-on" roofs don't sprout up on most roofs. The building heritage should be preserved because that's makes La Habana unique.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

And so the desecration of Cuba begins...

Next up - the establishment of a central banking system.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hed_Kandi said:


> And so the desecration of Cuba begins...
> 
> Next up - the establishment of a central banking system.


So you don't think that maybe Havanna should begin to evolve and modernize from it's stand still they have been in for the last 50 years?

And an establishment of a new banking system in Cuba is a GOOD thing because capitalism is a good thing. Communism is a failed ideology and a cancer to this World. Whats next the zionist banking conspiracy horseshit:lol:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Of course capitalism is great, after all it's the one thing that gave Cuba everything we like about it: cool American automobiles, amazing Colonial and Art Deco architecture, rum, cigars, etc... The specialty though is that it is somewhat frozen in time, in Cuba we can see the capitalism of the 1950s. It's quite amazing, if you think about it. And I think the country should do what it can to keep some of this nostalgic charm despite necessary modernisation - not just for tourists, but for its own legacy and heritage. 

*Keep the best of every age and bring on the progress Cuba needs!*

Btw, shouldn't this thread get renamed to *HAVANNA*? It's the largest metropolis of the Caribbeans, it'll get much more Google hits, and there aren't many projects in other Cuban places we can expect (and if so, we can put them here anyway). I'd prefer to have the city name in the thread title.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tommy Boy said:


> So you don't think that maybe Havanna should begin to evolve and modernize from it's stand still they have been in for the last 50 years?
> 
> And an establishment of a new banking system in Cuba is a GOOD thing because capitalism is a good thing. Communism is a failed ideology and a cancer to this World. Whats next the zionist banking conspiracy horseshit:lol:





erbse said:


> Of course capitalism is great, after all it's the one thing that gave Cuba everything we like about it: cool American automobiles, amazing Colonial and Art Deco architecture, rum, cigars, etc... The specialty though is that it is somewhat frozen in time, in Cuba we can see the capitalism of the 1950s. It's quite amazing, if you think about it. And I think the country should do what it can to keep some of this nostalgic charm despite necessary modernisation - not just for tourists, but for its own legacy and heritage.
> 
> *Keep the best of every age and bring on the progress Cuba needs!*



you both, are making completely wrong sentences (at the wrong thread)

you are comparing an ideology with a economic system. Communism is an ideology, and it can be implemented in very different ways, the same with capitalism as economic system. 

Capitalism can be good only if it is controlled as in many countries of Europe, but in lot of places pure capitalism is terrible. Look at many countries from Africa for example, or many of the countires of south america, that also has a capitalist system and has lot of problems, because for dacades they didn't controlled the economic system. Even in the United States, that many think that is the greates country, because of their kind of capitalism, millions of persons don't have acces to a health system or to the university because of the cost of a private system.

And I put the example of Europe because may be you don't know, but the majority of countries of europe has been governed by socialist parties or have been always under the huge pressure by the unions like in france, and all that is part of the communist ideology, that is not a system, is an ideology, that is different 

so don't mix ideologies with government or economic systems. And Tommy Boy, you say you are from Stockholm, so don't forget that in your country "Sveriges socialdemokratiska arbetareparti" has ruled for dacades, and you probably know your country is one of the most developed countries on earth. Socialist parties are inspired on communist ideas (that doesn't mean that they are communist parties, that is different)




> Btw, shouldn't this thread get renamed to *HAVANNA*? It's the largest metropolis of the Caribbeans, it'll get much more Google hits, and there aren't many projects in other Cuban places we can expect (and if so, we can put them here anyway). I'd prefer to have the city name in the thread title.



well, I created the thread, and i know that there are lot of projects in Varadero and places like that


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Dude. State ideologies are all about economic models. Most states have two or three larger politicial movements fighting for their socio-economic model - _more or less state_, it's mostly down to that question. 

Socialism is intertwined with strictly government-controlled economics. Don't get fooled by loosened seemingly capitalist Marxist laboratories like China, the state still has a say in everything.

And the problems of South America, Africa, Arabia and other (semi) failed regions generally don't come from capitalism on the loose (which exists nowhere), but rather from corrupt and incompetent governments, state-controlled markets and monopolies, and a lack of infrastructure and education.

Well, we also should avoid confusing free market trade with capitalism here, that isn't the same at all.


Anyway, Cuba can only profit at large from free markets and fresh capital. We already see it gets investments like never before and it'll only get better.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

erbse said:


> Dude. State ideologies are all about economic models. Most states have two or three larger politicial movements fighting for their socio-economic model - _more or less state_, it's mostly down to that question.


you said it... one thing is the ideology, and the other is the economic system of that ideology. One ideology can be related to different economic systems (of course that are very close one to each other, but the ideology doesn't defines an extrict system). It is not so simple as communism-capitalism. Both systems have lot of problems if you are ortodox.

I answered your post because of your sentence of "capitalism is great" that for me is like saying that "communism is great". Both are wrong, because both ideologies if you are radical can be terrible

People use to think that there are capitalist countries vs communist countries, but...

That is the definition of capitalism form Oxford: "an economic, political, and social system in which property, business, and industry are privately owned, directed towards making the greatest possible profits for successful organizations and people"

what about all the public companies in the "capitalist" world??



erbse said:


> Socialism is intertwined with strictly government-controlled economics. Don't get fooled by loosened seemingly capitalist Marxist laboratories like China, the state still has a say in everything.


And what about the socialism from most of the countries of Europe?? You are making radical sentences without thinking about it. There are countries where they have been too radical with the ideology and they implmented an economic system only thinkin on the ideology, in the case of comunism there is the example of Cuba, but in the case of capitalism is the example of Argentina, where during the 80's and 90's they implmented a radical capitasit system and it was terrible.


comunism by cambridge:

"a system of government under which there is no private industry and (in some forms) no private property, most things being state-owned"

socialism by cambridge:

"a political system in which the government owns businesses, and which allows the people to share money and opportunities more equally"

you talk about communism and socialism as if it was the exactly the same, and it is not. But both are from the same branch of ideas, and those ideas are not rotund. 

There are lot of countries ruled by socialist parties that apply a controlled capitalist system on the economy and a socialist system on other things, or there are even lot of countries governed by right parties that have public companies, that it is completely contrary to the capitalist ideas





erbse said:


> And the problems of South America, Africa, Arabia and other (semi) failed regions generally don't come from capitalism on the loose (which exists nowhere), but rather from corrupt and incompetent governments, state-controlled markets and monopolies, and a lack of infrastructure and education.


Completly wrong. Im from Uruguay, and the problem was that they decided follow the neoliberalism, and it was terrible, it wasn't only because a corrupt government, it was because others foreign corrupt governments make all the possible(it means help militars to destroy democracy) to make those government implement those policies, during the dictatures and after. Allende and lot of politicians in south america were closer to the ideas of countries like sweeden, france or uk, rather than the ideas of countries like the urss, but it was dangerous for the interest of the neighbor of the north and their allies (it was against its economic interest and against their economic system). So it wasn't only because corrupt governments, lack of infrastructure, or lack of education, because there are countires like Argentina or Uruguay, that had awsome infraestructures and still having a good education system accesible for the majority and failed as countries, and it was because of the economic system that was completly radical. You love to simplify the history of our countries, but you most of the time you don't know the historical background very related to geopolitical reasons. 


In cuba they have been radicals(with everything), and it was a failure for the economy. The same in lot of countries that thought that their ideas of a pure capitalist system was what they needed, and it was an error, because societies are very complex, so you need a complex system that combines all the good parts of every ideology 



erbse said:


> Well, we also should avoid confusing free market trade with capitalism here, that isn't the same at all.


is true, I was wrong talking about capitalism as an economic system, because it is more an ideology based on a economic system, and the communism and socialism are more based on the social issues, but nothing is isolated, economics affects social issues, and social issues are affected by economics, so is more complex and I think we both where simplifying too much



erbse said:


> Anyway, Cuba can only profit at large from free markets and fresh capital. We already see it gets investments like never before and it'll only get better.


of course, that was what Cuba really needed. I hope the in a few years they will end with the embargo, and Cuba will start to change and may be, finally they will have a much free political system


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Varadero*

Hotel Internacional Varadero "will rise" three times larger




























http://www.cubadebate.cu/noticias/2...esucitara-tres-veces-mas-grande/#.WAWBLeiLRhE




the hotel:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cayo Guillermo*

IBEROSTAR Playa Pilar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mango plans to open its first 'megastore' in Havana, Cuba, in March*












http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...mer-megastore-en-La-Habana-Cuba-en-marzo.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Iberostar will manage the Riviera Hotel of Havana*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Regis | restoration


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Updates:










LA HABANA | Residencial Gran Hotel 





























Havana, Cuba by Daniel Kliza, en Flickr














arsenito85 said:


> Con la terminación de los pilotes de concreto y el vallado metálico que conformarán el perímetro de seguridad, comenzaron las labores constructivas del Gran Hotel entre las ruinas del edificio que tuvo el mismo nombre, abandonado durante décadas y ubicado en la calle Brasil –más conocida como Teniente Rey, entre Zulueta y Monserrate, Habana Vieja.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Holguin| Hotel Saratoga | restoration



arsenito85 said:


> Se desarrollan labores constructivas en lo que será el Hotel Saratoga, ubicado en la intersección de las calles Martí y Maceo, de la ciudad de Holguín. Dejó de ser parte de un plan constructivo. Desde este septiembre del pasado año es realidad la reparación capital del céntrico hotel Saratoga de la ciudad de Holguín.El último uso del edificio antes de la clausura total hace algunos años por peligro de derrumbe fue como sede de la Compañía Folclórica La Campana
> Fotos cortesía:Visión desde Cuba blog.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cienfuegos| Hotel San Carlos| restoration




arsenito85 said:


> El hotel San Carlos es una edificación en pleno Centro Histórico de Cienfuegos, emblema arquitectónico de pasadas centurias, el cual alcanzó pésimas condiciones con el arribo del período especial, pero que desde hace años experimenta arduo proceso de rescate.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Biblioteca Casa de Las Americas| restoration












arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Mercado de 4 Caminos (shopping centre)| Restoration

GOOGLE MAPS



arsenito85 said:


> Hace cerca de 3 años cerraron este mercado con la promesa de una enorme repación capital. Al parecer el proyecto comienza a cojer fuerza y debe estar listo para finales del 2019.
> 
> Construido a un costo de 1 175 000 pesos, fue una concesión del Ayuntamiento de La Habana a favor de Alfredo Hornedo y Suárez, quien gracias a esa licencia lo operó durante 30 años, y algún tiempo después de su vencimiento, con ligeras variantes. Lo de Único se debía a que dicha autorización prohibía la apertura de un establecimiento similar en un radio de dos kilómetros y medio y de casillas de expendio —puestos de viandas y frutas— en 700 metros a la redonda


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots happening in Cuba! Just wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Saraos Bar | Restoration




arsenito85 said:


> Antigua casona reconvertida en un popular bar en el Vedado, ubicado en la intersección de las calles 17 y E.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trinidad| Hotel Palacio Iznaga | Restoration




arsenito85 said:


> El Palacio Iznaga, uno de los inmuebles paradigmáticos de la casa criolla en Cuba en el siglo XIX, se erige en el centro histórico de la ciudad de Trinidad y, según los especialistas, la construcción supone un reto para inversionistas y constructores al tener que armonizar sus altos valores patrimoniales con nuevos locales.A pesar de que la inversión en el Palacio Iznaga se inició hace tres años y estaba prevista para concluir en el 2015, el avance físico se encuentra apenas en el 31,3 por ciento.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trinidad| Hotel Boutique Pansea | restoration




arsenito85 said:


> El Hotel Pansea se construye al sur de la ciudad de Trinidad, tiene una ubicacián sobre el cerro la Pompa, y permitirá una vista panorámica de la histórica ciudad. El Hotel Pansea, localizado en el propio municipio sureño y cuya inversión comenzó en el 2012, dispondrá de 52 habitaciones y una amplia variedad de espacios dispuestos en un modernísimo diseño de herradura.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Packard | Restauración













arsenito85 said:


>





arsenito85 said:


> las obras avanzan...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Salman King Mosque



arsenito85 said:


> Está previsto que la mezquita se construya en un terreno de una extensión estimada de4312 m2. Para la confección del diseño, se ha tenido en cuenta el estilo arquitectónico islámico; que, más allá de su función como lugar de culto, constituya también un atractivo para el turismo en la ciudad y que permita, tanto a residentes en La Habana como a sus visitantes, beneficiarse de sus instalaciones exteriores, que incluirán, además de la sala de rezos, un salón para celebraciones, restaurantes, una biblioteca e instalaciones de aseo para el público y los creyentes usuarios del lugar; así como áreas verdes y espacios de relajación, estos últimos cubiertos por enormes sombrillas, equipadas con mecanismos hidráulicos que se utilizarán para la protección de las lluvias y la luz solar.
> http://www.unionarabecuba.org/2016/fearab110916s1.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana| Hotel Boutique Pansea *




arsenito85 said:


> El hotel Pansea La Habana ocupará un emplazamiento envidiable en la capital cubana, junto a la fábrica de puros habanos Partagás, famosa en el mundo entero.Situado delante del Capitolio, el Pansea se va a restaurar con estilo andaluz, con patios y reminiscencias de los antiguos palacios de los siglos XVII y XVIII.
> A tan solo un breve paseo desde el hotel se encuentra la Habana Vieja, la zona turística más famosa, en la que se pueden visitar muchos monumentos y museos; un barrio que ofrece, además, un estupendo ambiente con sus restaurantes, bares y bibliotecas.
> 
> El Pansea dispondrá de 82 suites elegantemente amuebladas, así como de un restaurante, bar, salón para fumadores de puros y piscina.
> http://www.pansea.com/ES_Pansea_Havana_Cuba.html




Tabacos Partagas- la Habana- Cuba by Laurent. D Ruamps, en Flickr



IMG_4340 by Marcus Goral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NEW HOTELS IN HAVANNA



arsenito85 said:


> La nueva administración militar(GAESA) que el pasado 30 de julio tomó oficialmente posesión de la Compañía Turística Habaguanex S.A. y de otras instituciones empresariales que pertenecían a la Oficina del Historiador de la Ciudad de La Habana (OHCH), planea inaugurar 725 nuevas habitaciones y, para ello están en el proceso de identificar inmuebles y parcelas con el objetivo de convertirlos en sitios de alojamiento, cambiar el uso que hoy tienen y transformar en hoteles. Este es el folleto que han entregado a los trabajadores de Habaguanex, la calidad no es muy buena pero nos da una idea del enorme proceso inversionista que se avecina.





arsenito85 said:


> Una lista más amplia de los posibles nombres y localizaciones de nuevos hoteles en La Habana.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ those are the buildings

*Palacio de Cueto*










*Taquechel*










*convento Santa Clara Habana*










*Hotel Nueva Isla Habana*











*hotel Isla de Cuba*










*Hotel Nueva Isla*



















*Hotel y Marina(Muelle Juan Manuel Diaz)*










*Convento de Belen(recientemente restaurado)*




























*Hotel(actualmente Ministerio de Finanzas y Precios)*










*Hotel Perla de Cuba*



















*Inmobiliaria Sloppy Joes*










*Malecon y Galiano(Hotel)*










*Malecon Y Belascoain(Hotel)*










*Hotel New York*


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Hope all the best for Cuba and Cubans 

Havana is just so F... monumental and beautiful 

keep up the great job, I'm very interested in Cuba and Havana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Perfumería Casa Guerlain | Restoration



arsenito85 said:


> La perfumería francesa que abriera sus puertas en una avenida habanera en 1917 resurgió el pasado mes de diciembre, de la mano de la compañía de turismo Habaguanex y del distribuidor galo Saint Remy Trading S.A. En 1917 abren la primera Boutique Guerlain fuera del viejo continente, franquicia de la casa matriz parisina colocada en el Paseo del Prado, el mismo lugar donde actualmente renace.Ubicada en el Paseo del Prado (número 157 entre Refugio y Colón), la perfumería francesa dejó la isla a mediados de los sesenta cuando la Revolución cubana impuso un modelo de corte soviético que criticaba el lujo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
Cienfuegos| New Cruises Terminal*



arsenito85 said:


> Un proyecto para la construcción de una moderna terminal de cruceros en el puerto cubano de Cienfuegos, la segunda rada del país por su volumen de operaciones. De acuerdo con datos recientes del Ministerio del Turismo en la provincia, hasta septiembre del 2016 se recibieron 201 mil 904 turistas extranjeros; al cierre de 2015 se computaron 171 mil 346, casi un 16% de crecimiento. Ademas se trabaja en un ambicioso proyecto para la reanimación del frente sur de la ciudad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

arsenito85 said:


> El proyecto del Malecón santiaguero forma parte del Plan Maestro General para la revitalización del centro histórico de la ciudad. Abrir la ciudad al mar, es uno de los objetivos principales de este plan conceptualizado por la Arquitecta Principal Lina Magdariaga, perteneciente a la Oficina de Proyección y Gestión del Conservador de la Ciudad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cayo Cruz| Hotel Quebrada 17 | Construcción | E\C



arsenito85 said:


> Quebrada 17 tendrá 546 habitaciones y 60 en un centro de servicio extra-hotelero adjunto. Está compuesta por dos zonas habitacionales, cada una con seis bungalow y un edificio principal con inmuebles comunes como ranchones, gimnasios, teatro– cada zona con dos piscinas y una en forma de cascada en la edificación principal. Será un hotel cinco estrellas en el momento de su explotación.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cienfuegos| Hotel San Carlos| Rehabilitación | E/C



arsenito85 said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Proyecto Nuevos Hoteles Miramar | Construcción | Pro




arsenito85 said:


> Ante la creciente cantidad de visitantes extranjeros recibidos en el 2016, el Gobierno cubano construirá dos nuevos hoteles en la zona de Miramar para ampliar su capacidad de alojamiento, el municipio Playa, frente a la embajada rusa en la Habana.“El proyecto de diseño está listo. Solo queda comenzar el trabajo constructivo, que se espera que sea muy pronto”, refirió bajo condición de anonimato uno de los involucrados en el proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





arsenito85 said:


> foto del lugar...
> Parcela 1
> Hoteles (2) categoría 5* estrellas con 500 habitaciones cada uno con apertura prevista para 2020 y 2021 respectivamente, están ubicados en Playa 70 e/ 1ra y 3ra, Miramar.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Packard | Restauración |












leduar said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p | E/C























leduar said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pinar del Río | Palacio de Guasch | Restoration


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Manzana de Gómez




They will inaugurate first hotel of luxury in Cuba

Click to expand...

*


> The first five-star luxury tourist facility in Cuba, the Gran Hotel Manzana Kempinski La Habana, receives the finishing touches to be inaugurated this month, according to the Cuban News Agency (ACN) on a tour of the work.
> 
> Constructed with 100 percent Cuban capital, its execution was carried out by the Almest Real Estate Company and the International Economic Association Union de Construcciones Militaries (UCM) -Bouygues, constructor of first order in the world, while its designer was Empresa Restaura, Of the City Historian's Office.
> 
> [...]


http://www.cubadebate.cu/fotorrepor...mer-hotel-de-lujo-en-cuba-fotos/#.WMM2zjs19EY











































































IMG_4204 by Marsha Amanova, en Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

All these abominations of once beautiful classical buildings in Havanna... Gosh. :cripes:
The "Hotel Packard" is a new low in this regard. What the heck are they thinking?

At least some renovations actually respect the history and authenticity of the old buildings.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

what are you saying?? Pakard hotel was in ruins, only the facade remains, and the new project is a great contemporary architecture piece


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you el palmesano for your updates, especially Hotel Prado which I saw under construction in January but was not sure what is being built. I love le habana!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Manzana de Gómez*



Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

They have done a beautiful job of Hotel Manzana. I recall what dreadful condition the building was in 10 years ago. Well done Cuba!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Residencial Gran Hotel | 7p | Pro












Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p






















arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Palacio Cueto | Restauración 



arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Regis | Rehabilitación












el palmesano said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36697413845/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Packard 












el palmesano said:


> Sin título by sherwin & ruth, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_8395 copia by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

There are so many beautiful architectural gems in Havana. It is good to see that there are efforts to refurbish them kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p 


















el palmesano said:


> #cuba #adventuring #adventuringWithKids by Aaron Fulkerson, en Flickr
> 
> Sin título by sherwin & ruth, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Clara | Hotel E Central | Rehabilitación





















arsenito85 said:


>





arsenito85 said:


> Era 1929, y el Hotel Central abría sus puertas justo en las narices de la principal plaza de la ciudad, con sus portones de madera preciosa y cristal y su imponente escalera de mármol de Carrara. Dieciséis años después se le realizaría una división en la planta baja para cederle espacio a un banco, y durante la década del 60, surgiría la famosa cafetería que aún hoy añoran los santaclareños. Hasta principios de la penúltima década del siglo, el Central se mantuvo como hotel, pero las necesidades a resolver en el sector de la vivienda eran (son) tan crónicas y profundas, que se decidió entregar el inmueble como morada para varias familias. En poco tiempo, la depredación angustiante de los días del Período Especial y la infeliz iniciativa de abrir el centro nocturno Praga en el segundo nivel —amén de los tantos años«Cuando intervinimos en 2015 se habían robado gran parte de los barandales de mármol, por lo cual tuvimos que acudir al Fondo Cubano de Bienes Culturales de Granma, con una gran experiencia en este tipo de trabajos. Buscamos imágenes de la época y similitudes entre los colores, pues teníamos que lograr la mayor armonía posible entre el nuevo mármol y el de Carrara de explotación continua— prácticamente inmolaron al edificio. Con el Hotel Central se han reavivado técnicas artísticas perdidas en la provincia durante décadas, pues el reto no residía solo en recuperar el inmueble, sino los valores intrínsecos del mismo. En los años 20 del pasado siglo se importaba muy poco desde el extranjero y la mayoría de los elementos decorativos se hacían en el territorio. fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana | Templete restoration







El Templete by henskechristine, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MATANZAS* | Hotel Louvre | Restoration



arsenito85 said:


> La culminación de la obra, prevista para septiembre de 2018, cuenta con un presupuesto cercano a los 10 millones de pesos y está a cargo de la Unidad Empresarial de Base CITUR de Varadero. Según informes de la Oficina del Historiador de la ciudad de Matanzas, las primeras referencias de El Louvre se reportan en 1876 con la Fonda y Posada de ese mismo nombre, propiedad de Escalante y Hermanos, ubicada en Gelabert No. 46, al costado del teatro Sauto. En 1883 el inmueble pasó a ubicarse como Restaurante Hotel a Gelabert No. 56 –al edificio que actualmente ocupa la Dirección de Etecsa- hasta su ubicación actual de Milanés No. 47 en 1904. En 1985 reabrió como el único hotel en Cuba con características verdaderamente coloniales. Entre sus tesoros destacan porcelana de Limoges, vajillas de plata, muebles de perilla, piso y copas de decoración de mármol, entre otros.
> 
> El Louvre volvió a cerrar en el año 2005, asumiendo otras funciones como la de almacén y mercado. En ese tiempo se perdieron muchos de los emblemáticos mobiliarios que decoraban el lugar, así como importantes obras de artes decorativas (pintura, dibujos y esculturas).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pinar del Rio *| Palacio de Guasch | Rehabilitación 



arsenito85 said:


> Primero de la provincia en el que se utilizó el hormigón armado en su construcción, el viejo palacete fue el sueño de un joven médico, el doctor Francisco Guasch Ferrer (ginecólogo pinareño), quien lo levantó con la ayuda de dos albañiles, entre los años 1909 y 1914, y volcó en esa acción toda su creatividad artística. Hoy Museo de Ciencias Naturales Tranquilino Sandalio de Noda, la edificación de marcado estilo ecléctico reluce y resalta su estructura, en la cual convergen en perfecta armonía columnas al estilo egipcio, un pórtico hindú, una ojiva árabe y un capitel dórico.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Viñales | Hotel E Central Viñales | Rehabilitación




arsenito85 said:


> Donde solo quedaban algunas columnas y paredes, se rescata hoy un hospedaje del siglo XIX en la más céntrica avenida de Viñales, el cual será el único hotel de Pinar del Río con la categoría Encanto, que prestará servicios con estándares Cuatro Estrellas. Perteneciente al grupo Cubanacán y concebido por la Empresa de Arquitectura e Ingeniería del territorio, constituye una de las principales inversiones ejecutadas por Emprestur en el país, en tanto alterna elementos patrimoniales con materiales de última tecnología.






arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nuevitas* | Malecón (Seawalk or promenade) | Construción



arsenito85 said:


> Construcción del malecón de la ciudad de Nuevitas, obra que se desarrolla con la contribución territorial del uno por ciento.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Camagüey* | Fairgrounds | Construcción 








arsenito85 said:


> Intensas jornadas de trabajo se viven por estos días en la antigua planta eléctrica Manuel Julién, de esta ciudad, donde se construye un Recinto Ferial que dotará a la provincia de una moderna instalación polivalente. La primera del grupo de obras que allí se ejecutan es un anfiteatro con capacidad para seis mil personas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana*| Mercado de 4 Caminos(Centro Comercial Mercado Único)| Restoration



arsenito85 said:


> Fuentes pertenecientes a CIMEX, que no desean revelar su identidad, han declarado a CubaNet que el que habrá de llamarse, a partir de 2019, Centro Comercial Mercado de Cuatro Caminos, será un complejo de tiendas dividido en dos áreas, una de ellas en los pisos superiores, donde habrá una galería comercial con más de una veintena de establecimientos para el expendio de ropa, zapatos, perfumería y bisutería, la mayoría de marcas reconocidas como Adidas, Puma o Giorgio; mientras que en los pisos inferiores, así como en los portales, se mantendrá la venta de las mercancías tradicionales que identifican al mercado.
> 
> Otras fuentes han señalado que, según se ha analizado en reuniones al interior del grupo CIMEX, los proyectos para la planta baja del edificio no contemplan el retorno de aquellos puestecitos populares, de venta de flores y objetos de la santería afrocubana, y mucho menos la reinstalación del mercado de productos agropecuarios.





arsenito85 said:


>





arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Packard













arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p












arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Palacio Cueto | restoration












arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Proyecto Nuevos Hoteles Miramar



arsenito85 said:


> Ante la creciente cantidad de visitantes extranjeros recibidos en el 2016, el Gobierno cubano construirá dos nuevos hoteles en la zona de Miramar para ampliar su capacidad de alojamiento, el municipio Playa, frente a la embajada rusa en la Habana.“El proyecto de diseño está listo. Solo queda comenzar el trabajo constructivo, que se espera que sea muy pronto”, refirió bajo condición de anonimato uno de los involucrados en el proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





arsenito85 said:


> Ya han comenzado los movimientos de tierra en el lugar...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana | Colegio de Mendive , Paseo del Prado 



arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana. Hotel Los Pelicanos



leduar said:


> IMG_1817 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1815 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1816 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1813 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p 












leduar said:


> IMG_1794 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1785 (1) by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1761 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1770 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr






leduar said:


> IMG_1743 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Regis 



leduar said:


> IMG_1732 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr






leduar said:


> IMG_1735 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr






leduar said:


> IMG_1736 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Edificio sobre calle Zulueta Restoration




leduar said:


> IMG_1804 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1808 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr





leduar said:


> IMG_1807 by LEDUAR RAMAYO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Capitolio restoration



TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p 




TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

advances of hotels in Havana

Hotel Prado y Malecón, en construcción en La Habana. Foto: Kaloian.








































-----------

Gran Hotel, en la Habana Vieja. Foto: Otmaro Rodríguez.




























---------

Hotel Corona, en construcción en lo que antes fuera una célebre fábrica de tabacos. Foto: Otmaro Rodríguez.





























-----------


https://oncubanews.com/cuba/los-futuros-hoteles-de-la-habana/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more updates:





Hotel 1ra y D, en construcción en el Vedado. Foto: Otmaro Rodríguez.




























---------

Hoteles en construcción en 3ra y 70, en Miramar, La Habana. Foto: Kaloian.







































-------------

Trabajos constructivos donde estará enclavado el futuro hotel 25 y K, en La Habana. Foto: Kaloian.







































https://oncubanews.com/cuba/los-futuros-hoteles-de-la-habana/


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Gracias!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana | Hotel Corona*



el palmesano said:


> Hotel Corona, en construcción en lo que antes fuera una célebre fábrica de tabacos. Foto: Otmaro Rodríguez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana| Mercado de 4 Caminos(Centro Comercial Mercado Único)| Rehabilitación













glezgayol said:


> Nuevas fotos del mercado, el contraste con lo q lo rodea es notable


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p



arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p



arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p



arsenito85 said:


>





TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



arsenito85 said:


>





TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HABANA | Residencial Gran Hotel | 7p | 



TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trinidad | Hotel Melia Trinidad












TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trinidad| Hotel Palacio Iznaga























TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trinidad| Hotel Boutique Pansea



































TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## swkotor2 (Mar 15, 2006)

The new buildings are disgusting! 
The old ones so beautiful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*5 STARS HOTEL AT SANTIAGO DE CUBA*



josnarq said:


> D


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Nuevo Hotel Vedado*





Comics _, on Flickr

 Comics _, on Flickr

Comics _, on Flickr

Comics _, on Flickr

Comics _, on Flickr



Comics said:


> by Comics _[/url], on Flickr
> 
> by Comics _[/url], on Flickr
> 
> by Comics _[/url], on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y D | 27p x 2*












[/QUOTE]



Comics said:


> FOTOS RECIENTES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *5 STARS HOTEL AT SANTIAGO DE CUBA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Hotel de 1ra y B








*



Comics said:


> Hoy comenzaron las excavaciones en el terreno del futuro hotel de 1ra y B
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jcyM5V]https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Oasis en Varadero*








Comics said:


> , on Flickr
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jhxjHX], on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Holguin| Hotel Saratoga | Rehabilitación*












Mariscalito said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Varadero| Hotel Internacional | Construcción*












Mariscalito said:


> * Hotel Meliá Internacional Varadero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Prado & Malecón | 14p*



Mariscalito said:


>





Mariscalito said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Capri | Renovación | 21p*



Mariscalito said:


> fuente





Mariscalito said:


> fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y D | 27p x 2*




Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p





Javier_Cuba said:


> Ya las torres alcanzaron su máxima altura y está siendo removido los moldes rojos





Comics said:


> , on Flickr
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jhyBTT]
> , on Flickr
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jhyBUu], on Flickr
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jhuspG], on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana| Proyecto Nuevos Hoteles Miramar | Construcción*













glezgayol said:


> No aportan mucho, pero son de hace un rato





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Nuevo Hotel Vedado















*



glezgayol said:


> viendo esta foto subida por arsenito85 en el post 20, se ve que algo harán en la esquina de J y 25, por otra parte seria una pena que la nueva obra invalide el uso de la infraestructura construida del metro, aunque sea una obra utopica, seria bueno dejar preparado el espacio debajo del hotel para hacer la estaciona futuro, dejo la idea pero que opinan de dejar ese espacio, tendria que pasar por debajo de la calle K, y usar el espacio de la furnia que queda del otro lado
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Trinidad| Hotel Palacio Iznaga | Rehabilitación*











TADEO71 said:


>





TADEO71 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Línea y N* 












Comics said:


> *Hotel Línea y N, nueva instalación de Gran Caribe en La Habana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y B | 24p*













Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana | Jardines de la Tropical
restoration*



arsenito85 said:


> Estas fotos fueron tomadas en mi ultimo viaje a La Habana(Marzo 2020), realmente me alegro ver que este hermoso lugar fue restaurado.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana | Palacio de los Condes de Jaruco y Santa Cruz de Mopox*



arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Metropolitano | 8p*



arsenito85 said:


> fotos tomadas en marzo del 2020, el nuevo nombre del hotel es "Metropolis".


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana | Hotel Marqués de Monte Hermoso*








arsenito85 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Teatro Campoamor restoration*



Avilenno-Palma said:


> Al parecer comenzó la restauración del Teatro Campoamor, creo que estaba proyectado para este año, así que estan cumpliendo con los plazos (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y D*





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nuevo Hotel Vedado*




Comics said:


> EL OTRO DIA SE HIZO EN ESTE HOTEL EL MAYOR HORMIGONADO QUE SE HA HECHO EN CUBA, SE ATRAZO UN POQUITO CON EL COVID, PERO LOS PLANES SON PARA DICIEMBRE ESTAR YA POR EL PISO 23, DE NO SER ASI AL MENOS ESTARAN EN EL 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y B*



















Comics said:


> SIGUEN ABRIENDO PARA LOS CIMIENTOS, Y YA ESTAN MONTANDO LAS OFICINAS EN LA ZONA DE FACILIDADES TEMPORALES. ESTA VA, SIN PARAR PARA ARRIBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y D*





Comics said:


> YA ESTE ESTA CASI READY......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





K-Bien said:


> Así se ve el proyecto desde un satélite. Ojalá lo actualicen pronto. Es de las torres nuevas con una arquitectura única en el Caribe.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restauración Convento de Santa Clara*











Avilenno-Palma said:


> *“Colegio Santa Clara” – Restauración y valorización del Complejo Monumental del Antiguo Convento de Santa Clara*, contribuirá al rescate del antiguo convento de Santa Clara de Asís, construido en el siglo XVII y el cual constituye uno de los representantes más significativos de la arquitectura colonial en la ciudad de La Habana. Caracterizado por la extensión de sus dominios, dada por la escala arquitectónica y la pregnancia de sus formas volumétricas, este majestuoso inmueble es portador de innumerables valores patrimoniales y de una exquisita historia que ameritan ser rescatados y conservados.
> 
> El antiguo Convento de Santa Clara de Asís, está conformado por tres claustros y un cuarto que es la huerta, para un área total de 12.300 m2. Desde la perspectiva peatonal, los tres claustros se aprecian como un edificio único, debido a la homogeneidad del conjunto. La masividad y prolongación de sus volúmenes distribuidos en dos niveles, que contrastan con el ritmo parcelario del contexto urbano; son aspectos que determinan su condición de hito.
> En 1643, se concluyó la construcción de la iglesia del primer claustro y finalmente, el 4 de noviembre de 1644, llegaron a La Habana las clarisas, en vísperas de la inauguración del convento. El 12 de diciembre, entraron y con ello, quedó instaurado el primer convento de monjas en la ciudad, con un solo claustro.
> ...





Avilenno-Palma said:


>





Avilenno-Palma said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio La Maravilla*


Avilenno-Palma said:


> Es el edificio que esataba en estado ruinoso frente a la Iglesia del Cristo, esta en ejecución desde el año 2019..
> *Objetivo: 5 apartamentos y local planta baja*





Avilenno-Palma said:


> finales 2018


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Iglesia de María Auxiliadora*




























Avilenno-Palma said:


>





Avilenno-Palma said:


> Iglesia





Avilenno-Palma said:


> Estas fotos son de hoy, que le pedí a un amigo que esta en Cuba que pasara a ver la obra (dice él que le obligué) así que se lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y B*



el palmesano said:


>





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana| Hoteles Miramar*


el palmesano said:


>





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Grand Aston La Habana*











Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Estacion Central de Ferrocarril 















*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317591262493626371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317591767714234375

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223978673675612161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318340643324919808


Avilenno-Palma said:


> View attachment 694773





Avilenno-Palma said:


>


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Does this station receive trains?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Does this station receive trains?


Not night now (that is why they are restoring it), but they have other provitional near. Here some videos about the "reborn" of the train


el palmesano said:


>





el palmesano said:


> reportaje con quejas de usuarios incluidas


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

^^Thank you so much!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana_Restauración Palacio Suazo*




Avilenno-Palma said:


> El Palacio Suazo, ubicado en la Plazuela de Belén está siendo restaurado para acoger algunas dependencias y hospedaje de la compañía Litz Alfonso.


----------



## julian.ds (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems genuinely like such a beautiful city. I would love to visit one day!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y B | 24p








*



Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/
> https://flic.kr/p/





Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Habana| Proyecto Nuevos Hoteles Miramar*












Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA HABANA | Hotel Primera y D | 27p x 2*











Comics said:


> https://flic.kr/p/
> https://flic.kr/p/


----------

